# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Profi-Fotos überschärft?

## noox

Ich kenne mich mit Fotos eher weniger aus. Aber in letzter Zeit fallen mir immer wieder Fotos von vermutlich Profi-Fotografen auf, mit traumhaften Farben und extremer Schärfe. Was dann aber für mich oft so wirkt, als wäre der Biker reingeschnitten. 

Geht's da andere auch so? Was sagen die Fotografen hier am Forum dazu?

----------


## georg

Nachdem bis jetzt keiner geantwortet hat, gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu, auch wenn ich mich nicht als Fotographen bezeichnen würde. Erlaubt?

Ich habe ja endlos lange analog photografiert, daher finde ich die digitalen Photos die derzeit kursieren überhaupt extrem überschärft. Wobei man aber sagen muß, dass eine gewisse geringe Überschärfung bei Radaction besser aussieht als die Motive in natura, weil es das Hauptmotiv gut abhebt.

Trotzdem wird die Sache dann imho ungut wenn man die Kontrastverstärkung an den Rändern dann sieht. Dann wird das unnatürlich und wirkt - wie du schon sagst - reinkopiert. Vielleicht fällt das Leuten die täglich mit solchen Bildern zu tun haben nicht mehr so auf. Die Schärfung bei den digitalen Kameras hängt ja auch vom Hersteller ab und ist sehr unterschiedlich, bzw. bei den besseren Modellen beeinflußt das auch der User selber der das in den Einstellungen der Kamera bereits erledigen kann ohne ein Bildbearbeitungsprogram zu benutzen.

Es ist halt so, dass du mit unbearbeiteten Photos oftmals keine Chance hast, besonders nicht in den normalen Medien. Es gibts eigentlich nur noch zwei Extreme: Die Redaktionen wo nur noch Bilder akzeptiert werden die an die Grenze der Glaubwürdigkeit - und darüber hinaus - bearbeitet (geschönt) werden und die, die nur noch Originaldaten akzeptieren.

Gefällt mir selber auch nicht, aber ist halt so. Die Leute wollen betrogen werden.  :Wink: 

Ich hab mir schon überlegt in Zukunft bei meinen Bildern einen kleinen Hinweis in einer Ecke zu platzieren, dass es sich um ein unbearbeitetes Originalbild handelt, aber das ist doch genauso Blödsinn. Fotografieren ist ja auch eine Kunst, es hat etwas mit Malerei zu tun, und genauso wie ein gemaltes Bild künstlerische Freiheiten besitzt, genauso sollte das bei einem Photo auch sein. Denn alleine wenn ich einen Filter vorsetze, verändere ich ja schon das Bild, selbst wenn der Filter die Unzulänglichkeiten des eingesetzten Mediums (Film, Sensor) etwas kompensiert.

Wann ist ein Photo künstlerische Freiheit und wann ist es Fälschung?

Darüber kann man stundenlang diskutieren und ist schon dikutiert worden.
Die Konsumenten müssen sich halt von der Vorstellung lösen ein Photo ist ein reales Abbild des geknippsten Augenblickes. Ein Photo ist meiner Meinung nach ein Bild wie es der Photograph gerne gesehen hätte. Damit - um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen - sehe ich solche Überschärfungen gelassen. Mir gefällts nicht, anderen eventuell schon.

Bei Reportagen bin ich der Meinung es gilt nur das Original und jede Bearbeitung ist eine Fälschung.
Ansonsten - egal ob das Actionphotos vom letzten Radrennen oder Familienurlaubsbilderchen sind - bin ich der Meinung erlaubt ist, was gefällt.

 :Smile:

----------


## xxFRESHxx

ich glaub das hat viel mit dem schärfeverlust beim verkleiner von bildern zu tun.

hier ein beispiel. die kleine version wirkt nicht sonderlich scharf wenn aber aber mal auf "original" klickt sticht einem die schärfe schier die augen aus.
(man sieht gute fotos leider viel zu selten in originalauflösung. deshalb liebe ich den flickr account von phunkt.com)

um genau diesen effekt auzugleichen muss man die verkleinerten versionen deutlich nachschäfen und genau da wird dann oft übertrieben weil man die schäfte der originalauflösung erreichen will. das kenn ich nur zu gut von mir selbst. auffallen tut es einem dann meist erst wenn man sich das überschärfte bild später noch mal alleine anschaut.
wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir das bei "profi-fotos" so gut wie nie auffällt.

----------


## noox

Danke für die Antworten. Mir ist dies Überschärfung häufig bei Dirt-Jump-Fotos aufgefallen. Dank Spitzen-Kameras und Blitz bekommt man Farben, dass ich mir denke: So geil kann nicht mal die Wirklichkeit sein. Aber gleichzeitig wirkt der Dirter in der Luft, als hätten's den reinkopiert. 

An dem Argument mit den Thumbnails ist sicher auch was dran.

----------


## Tom

Also was die schärfe angeht so sollte es mit maß und ziel sein,gibt da aber eigentlich recht klare einstellungen die von den meisten Fotografen verwendet werden und da geht auch man auch nicht darüber weil es wirklich unnatürlich aussieht,wenn dieser effekt allerdings gewollt ist oder das Bild richtung Kunst geht sieht die sache anders aus .....bei peportagen sollte man aber wirklich nur minimal schärfen da sonst viel vom orginal verloren geht .....Ich für meinen Teil versuche so wenig wie möglich aber so viel al notwendig zu bearbeiten.....im übrigen bleibt ein unscharfes bild auch unscharf wenn ich schärfe bis zum umfallen......gibt ja auch die möglichkeit bei DSLRs das man schon in der Camera die schärfe erhöht (davon halte ich allerdings genau nix) ......

----------


## georg

> gibt ja auch die möglichkeit bei DSLRs das man schon in der Camera die schärfe erhöht (davon halte ich allerdings genau nix)


 Das machen die Kameras ja schon wenn die die Sensordaten auswerten und als jpg umwandeln. Die Kamera vom Hersteller X schärft mehr als vom Hersteller Y.. und die Schärfung kannst auch noch einstellen. 0 Schärfung heißt doch nicht, dass nix geschärft wird, sondern dass dies die Normalschärfung vom Hersteller ist.. glaub ich zumindest.

----------


## kitschi

so jz muss ich meinen senf auch noch dazu geben  :Wink:  
also es is bei den dslr's so dass du einen mehrfeld autofokus sensor drinnen hast und eben dadurch wird genau auf den fahrer fokusiert und der rest wird unscharf  
teilweise sind die fotos sicher nachbearbeitet da eine dslr nur mit 8bit aufnimmt und von der auflösung nicht annähernd an eine analoge ran kommt  
da ich selbst sehr viele naturaufnahmen mache weiß ich wie des mit dem bearbeiten so is denn mit PS Cs4 is alles möglich  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Das mit den 8 Bit dürfte aber keine Ausrede sein, weil bei den üblichen Fotos am Computer sowieso nur 8 Bit pro Farbe verwendet werden. Also 16 Millionen Farben. Können Grafikkarten eigentlich schon mehr? Aber ich glaub die arbeiten alle noch mit 4x8 Bit - 3 Farben und Alpha-Kanal.

Edit: Ok, hab grad bei einem Artikel über HDR-Bilder gelesen, dass die schon mit mehr Bit arbeiten: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Dynamic_Range_Image  Aber dass das die Grafikkarte anzeigen kann, wäre mir neu.

----------


## kitschi

> Das mit den 8 Bit dürfte aber keine Ausrede sein, weil bei den üblichen Fotos am Computer sowieso nur 8 Bit pro Farbe verwendet werden. Also 16 Millionen Farben. Können Grafikkarten eigentlich schon mehr? Aber ich glaub die arbeiten alle noch mit 4x8 Bit - 3 Farben und Alpha-Kanal.
> 
> Edit: Ok, hab grad bei einem Artikel über HDR-Bilder gelesen, dass die schon mit mehr Bit arbeiten: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Dynamic_Range_Image  Aber dass das die Grafikkarte anzeigen kann, wäre mir neu.


ähm 8 bit sind rund 65000 farben und dein monitor is auf 32 bit eingestellt kann aber nur 24 bit darstellen da 24bit true colour is und das menschliche auge nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> also es is bei den dslr's so dass du einen mehrfeld autofokus sensor drinnen hast und eben dadurch wird genau auf den fahrer fokusiert und der rest wird unscharf


 Öm.. also Mehrfeldautofokussensoren gibt es schon länger.. und Tiefenunschärfe ist auch keine Domäne digitaler Kameras (eher umgekehrt, zumindest  bei den kleineren Sensoren ist die Tiefenschärfe größer).



> teilweise sind die fotos sicher nachbearbeitet da eine dslr nur mit 8bit aufnimmt


 Dieser Schluß ist mir unklar. Was hat Nachbearbeitung mit 8-bit Aufnahme zu tun? Bei 8-bit spricht du vermutlich das jpeg Format an? Ja, klar.. und? In RAW können einige DSLR auch mit 12bit aufnehmen.. mit geeigneten Programmen kann man das nacharbeiten.



> von der auflösung nicht annähernd an eine analoge ran kommt


 Welchen Sensor vergleichst du mit welchen Film bei welchen Format? Meiner Meinung nach stimmt das schon lange nicht mehr. Also wenn ich jetzt mit einem Fuji 200 ASA Film photografiere sind aktuelle DSLRs mit 12MP bei ISO200 lichtempfindlicher und von der Auflösung würde ich meinen gleich, bei 400ASA ist die Auflösung aktueller 12MP DSLRs meiner Meinung nach besser. Wenn ich jetzt einen Fuji Velvia Diafilm hernehme, bin ich von der Auflösung beim Film viel besser, aber ob da eine 24MP DSLR nicht auch ähnliche Auflösung hat, kann ich mangels D3X od. ä.  :Stick Out Tongue:  nicht beurteilen. Aber Auflösung ist bei Action doch egal, oder tapezierst du deine Wände daheim mit einem Bild???

Aber was das ganze mit überschärften Photos zu tun haben soll verstehe ich nicht.  :Confused:

----------


## noox

> ähm 8 bit sind rund 65000 farben und dein monitor is auf 32 bit eingestellt kann aber nur 24 bit darstellen da 24bit true colour is und das menschliche auge nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann


8 Bit => sind 2^8 = 256 Werte. 

3 Farben, jeweils 8 Bit (also die von dir angesprochenen 24 Bit True Color sind 2^24 = 256^3 =  256 x 256 x 256 = 16 Millionen Farben.

Es ist aber einfacher mit 32 Bit zu arbeiten. Die Rechner sind für 32 Bit ausgelegt (bzw. mittlerweilen auch 64). D.h. einen 32-Bit Wert kann ich einfach ansprechen. Wenn ich dagegen immer 24 Bit (also 3 Bytes) hintereinander stopfen würde, dann wäre es viel aufwändiger diese Daten zu verarbeiten. Deswegen 32 Bit.

Die übrigen 8 Bit bleiben leer oder werden als Alphakanal verwendet.

----------


## lumba

Ich finde eigentlich fast alle Digitalfotos schlecht, da sie die Realität verzerrt darstellen und ihre eigentliche Funktion - nämlich den Moment realistisch abzubilden - nicht mehr erfüllen. Ich würde mir wieder mehr natürliche Fotos mit natürlicher Schärfe und Farbe wünschen.

----------


## noox

Inwiefern verfälscht eine Digicam mehr als eine analoge? Klar verfälschen Kameras. Aber verfälscht nicht ein Film oder die Ausarbeitung genauso? Im Prinzip ist ja jedes Foto schon eine Verfälschung der Wirklichkeit (Ausschnitt, Lichtverhältnisse, ...).  (bin aber kein Fotograf - nur Laie)

Außerdem hat man analoge Fotos nur ganz selten ganz groß. Bei Digicam-Fotos kann ich mir zumindest jedes auf einem Computer-Monitor anschauen. Ok, Dias sind eine Ausnahme. Wie gut muss da die Ausrüstung (Projektor, Leinwand) sein, dass man eine vernünftige Qualität hat? Wobei's beim Computer-Monitor auch gewaltige Qualitätsunterschiede gibt.

----------


## lumba

Mal ehrlich: Digicam-Fotos werden fast immer nach bearbeitet und haben mit der Realität nur noch wenig gemeinsam, das kann einfach nicht Sinn der Sache sein. Ich denke jeder weiß was gemeint ist. Unnatürliche Lichtverhältnisse, Farben etc. Die Realität im Wald sieht nie wie auf den Digifotos aus.

----------


## noox

ok, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden - liegt nicht unbedingt direkt an Digicam-Fotos, sonderen eher, dass jeder Photoshop zuhause hat und manche auch ein bisschen damit umgehen können.  :Wink:

----------


## lumba

Jeder weiß doch worum es geht: Die Fotos sehen toll aus, wie aus Disney Land, aber in der Realität betrachtet man den Wald nüchterner, bzw. sieht die gezeigten Farben einfach nicht. Warum? Weil es sie in der Photo-Shop-Form nun mal nicht gibt. Somit sind 90% der Fotos für mich unnütz, weil sie schlicht und ergreifend nicht die Realität abbilden, sondern eine Traumwelt. Dagegen sollte man vorgehen! 

PS: Ich will die Natur nicht diskreditieren, aber die meisten Fotos zeigen nun mal Disney Land. Die Schönheit des Waldes muss man spüren und einatmen, gefakte Fotos sind Nonsens.

----------


## georg

Das sehe ich nicht so:

1) Jedes Photo verfälscht die Realität, schon alleine desehalb weil kein Dia, kein Film und schon gar keine Digicam egal ob Profislr oder Guckidrucki die Farben und schon garnicht die Kontraste real abbilden kann.

2) Analog wurde genauso bearbeitet nur haben das damals und auch heute nur die gemacht die es gekonnt haben. Also mit Filter fotografiert, teilweise mit mehreren, dann besondere Filme hergenommen, die die Farben anders gerendert haben und das sind wir noch nicht in der Nachbearbeitung.

Photos sind aber immer nur ein Abbild der Wirklichkeit, dieses Abbild kann jetzt möglichst real sein -> Reportage oder eine Nachbearbeitung erfahren vom Aufbessern bis zur totalen Verfälschung.

Digital geht das nur einfacher und damit kann das jeder machen. Das ist der Unterschied.

Die Realität ist nicht gleich mit der Wirklichkeit wie sie jeder selber sieht. Oder weißt du ob wir beide das Rangergrün gleich sehen? Daher macht jeder die Photos so, wie er sie selber gerne hätte, wie man die Szene selber gerne gesehen hätte oder sehen will.

Will man die Schönheit des Waldes selber erfühlen und einatmen dann muß man hingehen. Ein Photo kann mich max. in ein Bild hineinziehen - dann muß es aber schon sehr gut sein, und das sind 99,999999% der Webbilder nicht - mich aber nie Gerüche und Geräusche und die ganzen Kontraste erleben lassen.

Die Realität und die Abbilder derselben - das sind zwei verschiedene paar Hüte. Die Wirklichkeit des Betrachters zeigt daher immer ein Wusnchbild - eine Traumwelt sozusagen. Dagegen soll man nicht vorgehen.

Vorgehen soll man dann dagegen, wenn ein Bild vorgibt die Realität möglichst real wiederzugeben und das ist nur in der Reportage der Fall. Aber sicher nicht in Webbildern und privaten Fotosammlungen.

----------


## Tom

> teilweise sind die fotos sicher nachbearbeitet da eine dslr nur mit 8bit aufnimmt und von der auflösung nicht annähernd an eine analoge ran kommt


Da wiederspreche ich und wohl auch so ziemlich jeder Profifotograf energisch !!! Es gibt defacto keine anwendung mehr wo du mit analog techik noch vorteile hättest ,vor ein paar jahren hätte ich dir zumindest bei Mittelformat noch recht gegeben aber auch das hat sich mittlerweile geändert und auch da hat die digitale technik die nase vorn,ist net immer alles besser nur weil es alt ist ;-) .....




> da ich selbst sehr viele naturaufnahmen mache weiß ich wie des mit dem bearbeiten so is denn mit PS Cs4 is alles möglich


Auch da muß ich dir wiedersprechen,ja wenn man es ein bissal drauf hat kann man mit PS schons ehr viel machen und ich bin froh das es dieses mächtige tool gibt,doch ein beschissenes nichts aussagendes Bild bleibt auch beschissen da kannst rumpfuschen dran soviel du willst ,und das ist auch gut so den sonst würd es keine Fotografen mehr geben wenn heut e schon jeder alles mit PS machen kann ohne fotografieren zu können und das gefühl und das auge für das gute Bild mitbringt ....

----------


## lumba

Ich möchte zum Vergleich mal 2 Filme! hernehmen:1. North Shore Extreme 8 - Imho realistische Licht-/Farbverhältnisse etc. (So sieht es im Wald wirklich aus)2. Seasons - Wirkt oft wie Disney Land bzw. wie ein Pilztrip.

----------


## Tom

Hmmm reden wir jetzt über Fotos oder Filme ??Ist doch ein bissal ein unterschied  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Ich möchte zum Vergleich mal 2 Filme! hernehmen:


1. Verstehe ich nicht was Filme damit zu tun haben.
2. Sind dann sämtliche Spezialeffekte böse?

Was ist mit Zeitlupe? Das ist auch realitätsfremd?
Was ist mit ineinanderkopierten Serienaufnahmen? Ich hab real noch nie 20 Klone im Abstand von ein paar cm hintereinander durch die Luft wedeln sehen.
Was ist dann mit UV und IR Aufnahmen? Auch Unsinn und zu verbannen? Wie stellt man Farbe von UV/IR richtig dar? Sieht man real ja garnicht..

Also ich sehe die Gestaltung als künstlerische Freiheit. Motiv, Ausschnitt, Komposition vom Bild, Belichtung, Farbe und Schärfe, .. das bestimmt der Photograph. Dem muß das Bild so taugen was anderes zählt eigentlich nicht. Wie das Bild dann ankommt, zählt nur wenn es darum geht das eigene Selbstbewußtsein zu stärken und/oder Klicks und/oder Geld zu zählen.  :Smile:

----------


## Martix

meiner meinung nach gehts beim fotografieren nicht um eine möglich exakte darstellung der szenerie, sondern um das einfangen von stimmung!

ein foto kann nur ein foto sein! 
wenn man live vor ort ist, wirken viele faktoren mit - bewegung, gerüche, emotion und vor allem das menschliche auge. letzteres wird halt nur sehr schwer technisch erreicht werden!
und beim foto liegt es jetzt daran einen moment, nehmen wir das beispiel downhill, so zu gestalten, dass all diese einflüße, mit nur einem foto bei dessen späterer betrachtung, möglichst nachvollziehbar werden.

und hier gibts wiederrum verschiedene gestaltungsmöglichkeiten. 
ein beispiel vorne weg, eine tv übertragung ist langweilig. egal bei welchem sport, in echt, wenn man live dabei ist, wirkt es viel spektakulärer. viele sender verwenden deshalb mitlerweile, helmkameras, weitwinkelkameras im boden etc - alles nur um dem "live"-empfinden möglichst nahe zu kommen.

weitwinkel mit viel umgebung, tele zur verdichtung des bildes, externe blitze zum hervorheben des riders, lange belichtungszeiten um dynamik zu erzeugen, kameraposition um die aktion gebührend einzufangen und zum schluß kommt dann noch photoshop um die feinheiten herauszuarbeiten. und photoshop hats ja auch schon zu analogen zeiten gegeben, wie georg schon erwähnt hat. da hats dunkelkammer geheissen und war in seinen funktionen halt noch nicht so vielseitig...  :Smile: 

ich find auch nicht, dass wir irgendwie besonders verfälschte fotos, á la disney world, zu gesicht bekommen!? viel mehr mach ich mir sorgen, wenn ich mir tageszeitung und ähnliches ansehe mit welchen fotomontagen die zu werke gehen um damit eine wirklichkeit zu erzeugen dies gar nicht gibt! das problem dabei ist nämlich, dass der text daneben vollkommen wurscht ist. im kopf bleibt die montage und nicht der text.

worauf ich hinauswill: ein foto lebt nicht von seiner natürlichkeit (vielleicht in ausnahmefällen) sondern von seiner komposition. 

das was lumba fordert, fotos die die wirklichkeit darstellen, ist zum jetzigen stand der technik schlicht weg nicht möglich. deshalb bedient man sich technischer spielerein. für eine kamera ist schwarz und weiß leicht darstellbar aber alles dazwischen ist die herausvorderung. das menschliche auge hat damit hingegen leichtes spiel.

senf in den salat rühren ende.  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Da wiederspreche ich und wohl auch so ziemlich jeder Profifotograf energisch !!! Es gibt defacto keine anwendung mehr wo du mit analog techik noch vorteile hättest ,vor ein paar jahren hätte ich dir zumindest bei Mittelformat noch recht gegeben aber auch das hat sich mittlerweile geändert und auch da hat die digitale technik die nase vorn,ist net immer alles besser nur weil es alt ist


Habe ich jetzt erst gelesen.  :Redface:  
Naja..ich bin kein Profi und fürs Mittelformat und größer kann ich schon garnicht sprechen, aber: Wenn ich meine 35mm Negative hernehme und scanne bzw abfotografiere gibt es derzeit keinen leistbaren Scanner und/oder Kamera die sämtliche Details und Kontraste in die digitale Welt bringt.

Dh. wenn ich das mit 12MP abfotografiere hab ich weniger Details drauf als wenn ich das Bild vergrößern lasse vom Kontrastumfang ganz zu schweigen und vom Dia will ich garnicht mal reden.

Wenn man nicht gerade den billigsten 200er Film hernimmt, dann gibt es meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach derzeit noch kein digitales Equipment, dass den Kontrast und auch noch nicht die Auflösung eines Films bringt.

Das gleiche kannst du aber sicher auch auf Mittelformat und 4x5 oder was es noch gibt umlegen, nur, dass es bei den größeren Formaten dann einfacher wird die Sachen qualitativ gut zu scannen.

Bloß: Wen kümmerts? Welcher Irre würde jetzt mit einer MF-Filmkamera hergehen und Sportfotos machen weil Auflösung und Kontrast besser ist? Bis das Equipment einsatzbereit ist und ein Photo da ist, hast mit der DSLR ca. 2000 oder mehr Bilder gemacht die alle auf Internet oder Magazingröße und Kontrastumfang reduziert von einem MF Bild nicht mehr unterscheidbar sind.

Wenn einer stunden- tage- wochenlang dasitzt und wartet bis die Natur die Landschaft in das richtige Licht kleidet, dann ist Film derzeit glaube ich noch nicht zu schlagen.

Es ist halt die Frage für was macht man die Photos? Fürs Heimalbum? Fürs Internet? Fürs normale Radlmagazin? Für den digitalen Bilderrahmen? Dafür reichen kleine Sensoren völlig.. oder machst dus für eine Ausstellung wo die Abzüge 1.5x2m groß sind? Da würd' ich MF oder 4x5 zumindest andenken vor allem weil das Equipment analog nicht mehr kostet als eine gute DSLR. Für was anderes brauch ich die Qualität nicht.

Das downhill-board ist ja ein gutes Beispiel: Max. Bildgröße im Album ist 1600 x 1200Pixel = 1,92MP max Dateigröße 800KB - wen interessieren da 8, 10 oder gar 12 MP??

Was bleibt über von einem Bild wenn es gedruckt wird? Selbst wenn es seitenfüllend wird, was hat das für eine Auflösung? (Ich reduziere mal den Vergleich auf die Auflösung.. iost immer noch am einfachsten.) 150dpi? 150mm mit 150dpi sind knapp 900Pixel.. 4:3 haben wir hochkant dann 1200 Pixel das ist weniger als hier im Web vom kontrastumfang ganz zu schweigen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

In ein paar Jahren schaut der Vergleich sicher wieder anders aus. Wo war die digitale Technik vor 5 oder 10 jahren? Eben. In ein paar Jahren wird man Film kaum noch kaufen können.

edit: Und zu es ist nicht alles besser weil es alt ist: Meine Nikon F3 (mehr als 20 Jahre alt) macht mit Motor 5-6 Bilder pro Sekunde und das 36-38 Bilder in Serie (da sind wir schon im Bereich der heutigen Spitzenamateurgeräte), außerdem kann sie auch ohne Batterien Photos machen (so schnell wie du wieder aufziehen kannst  :Stick Out Tongue: ), kann das deine DSLR auch? außerdem hat sie einen Titanverschluß und Titan ist Kult und supi  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom

Ha ha ,ja ja der georg für alles eine erklärung und meinung (und das ist gut so),tja nur kann ich dir diesmal nicht recht geben (sorry) ;-) ,ich bin noch aus der analogen zeit und ich bin froh darüber doch die möglichkeiten die du mit modernen Digital SLRs hast ist der,der analogen technik schon weit überlegen,in kontrast und abbildung !
Ich spreche jetzt aber rein von profisioneller technik (und nur da kann ich mitreden) ,vollformatchips sind heute nichts besonderes mehr und digitalrückteile mit 60 Millionen pixel ebenfalls nicht ,keine frage für den normal gebrauch ist das schwachsinn und auch nicht leistbar ,doch für den beruflichen einsatz gibt es möglichkeiten die derer der analogen technik um ein viellfaches überlegen ist .....
Arbeite dich mal in das thema ein und ließ in diversen fachforen darüber und du wirst erstaunt sein was da schon möglich ist und was für möglichkeiten sich auftun.....wohl gemerkt ich spreche hier nur von profisionellen anwendungen und auch da nicht in allen bereichen.....was den normalanspruch angeht so gebe ich dir zu 100% recht ,ob och heute 6millionen oder 12millionen Pixl habe spielt eine untergeordnete rolle solange ich es nicht schaffe formatfüllend zu fotografieren  :Wink:  ......

----------


## georg

> tja nur kann ich dir diesmal nicht recht geben (sorry)


 Rechtgeber und Schulterklopfer erweitern nicht den Horizont, daher ist mir Widerspruch lieber.  :Big Grin: 




> ich bin noch aus der analogen zeit und ich bin froh darüber


 Ich auch ich fotografiere erst seit 2009 mit DSLR..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Vorher mit Film und digitalen Guckidrucki.. wobei meine Fuji extrem gut ist für eine Kompakte.. egal ich bin auf jeden Fall über die Möglichkeiten, der Geschwindigkeit und der Einfachheit der digitalen Fotografie total begeistert und sicherlich der letzte der wieder zurück zu Film will. Obwohl ich zugebe, dass ich ab und zu eine der alten SLRs rauskrame.. wenn ich mich grad über die neue Kamera ärgere, damit ich dann wieder eine zeitlang weiß was ich an der neuen Technik habe.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> der analogen technik schon weit überlegen,in kontrast und abbildung !


 Tasächlich? Ich dachte immer ein CCD kann den Kontrast physikalisch noch nicht wiedergeben.. da sind sie erst im Labor dran. Ist es jetzt schon so weit?

Find ich aber bei SLR nicht. Möglichkeiten sicher. Helligkeitsumfang? Weiß nicht.. ich tu mir mit der digitalen um vieles schwerer richtig zu belichten als analog.




> was den normalanspruch angeht so gebe ich dir zu 100% recht


 Was den Pixelschwachsinn anlangt, oder was Film anlagt? Weil gerade im Normalbereich habe ich gemeint ist Film eher schwachsinn wenn Film dann für Landschaftsaufnahmen die an die Ausstellungswand getackert werden.




> ob och heute 6millionen oder 12millionen Pixl habe spielt eine untergeordnete rolle solange ich es nicht schaffe formatfüllend zu fotografieren


 Ich kann nicht formatfüllend fotografieren weil ich bin nie nahe genug dran (in allen Bereichen wie der Spruch original gemeint war).  :Wink:  Also brauch ich viele Pixel, damit ich dann ausschneiden kann.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Siehe https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...ppuser-20.html ich bin nie nahe genug dran und zu spät sowieso.  :Lol:

----------


## georg

Da will ich noch was hinzufügen, ich habs oben ja schon angedeutet: 


> Weiß nicht.. ich tu mir mit der digitalen um vieles schwerer richtig zu belichten als analog.


Um vieles schwerer: Man muß bei der digitalen wirklich auf den Punkt genau belichten. Beim Negativfilm hatte man einen viel größeren Bereich wo Fehler zulässig waren und das Labor dann nachbessern konnte. Oder ein Beispiel: Ich mache viele Photos im Schnee. Wenn ich mit der analogen mit Spotmessung auf Personen belichtet habe, hatte ich noch viel Zeichnung in den hellen Bereichen. Mache ich das jetzt mit der digitalen ist der Schnee nur noch ein überstrahltes Etwas ohne jegliche Details.

(Minolta Dynax 7000i, Nikon F4 und F100 mit Fuji Reala und Fuji Superia 200 verglichen mit Nikon D70 und D700.)

Also da geht mir der Helligkeitsumfang vom Film gewaltig ab, da müßte man eigentlich eine Belichtungsreihe machen und mit dem Schmäh die Qualität vom Film simulieren. Geht zwar, aber es ist eine Krücke.

Meiner Meinung nach hinkt da der CCD dem Film noch gewaltig hinten nach. Das ist mein Eindruck aus meiner Praxis ganz ohne Webseiten von Profis zu konsultieren. Das hängt möglicherweise auch von meiner Unfähigkeit ab meine Arbeitsweise an diese Beschränkungen anzupassen, aber als Techniker sehe ich in diesen Bereich einen Rückschritt.

Trotzdem würde es mir nicht im Traum einfallen die Einfachheit, Schnelligkeit, Möglichkeit der sofortige Kontrolle, usw der digitalen Fotografie sein zu lassen und wieder zum Film zu gehen.

----------

